# weed wacking around a chain link fence



## reds_21

I have fought this problem for quite some time now and am fed up with the outcome..............NEXT?

i have used a number of weed wackers and have tried to weed wack under/around a chain link fence and by the time im done i have easily went through 1/2 a spool of line if not more. i have tried to back off the fence but yet get as close as possible. no luck. every time the line sees a fence, it detaches itself and breaks off, as if it knows!!

right now my yard looks like hell along the fence line and need a solution. i dont want to use grass killer cause then i will have a view of dead grass. is there a way to cut this grass or at least make it easy to maintain? rather than cutting each blade with scissors. 

any suggestions? i have an acre yard with fence all the way around it so you can imagine how much fence there is


----------



## gmhammes

new weed wacker, plastic blades!


----------



## reds_21

i have seen the stringless weed wacker that looks like it has a plastic blade of some sort. i have seen the whole set up for roughly 80-100 on amazon. how hard is it to obtain new blades? on amazon, they are $20 each. are they cheap? meaning will they get destroyed of i hit the fence, occassional rocks or branches?


----------



## reds_21

yoyizit

please explain in more detail. not understanding what your describing


----------



## Yoyizit

reds_21 said:


> yoyizit
> 
> please explain in more detail. not understanding what your describing


The Masonite presents a frictionless surface that will not snag the trimmer's string and allows you to cut within 1/8" of the fence. 
In fact, mount a small plate on your trimmer, just out of reach of the end of the string. Call it a 'fence guard'. 

Maybe I'm not picturing this correctly.


----------



## reds_21

heres an example. see at the base of this picture? there is long grass that needs to be cut. but when i use a weed wacker that close to the fence, it hacks my line up.

i need to know the best way to cut this and maybe even a permanent plan


----------



## Yoyizit

http://www.tamronlenses.net/tamron_lenses_files/stihl_string_trimmer.jpg
If the fence is to the left of the trimmer pictured above, this trimmer would need another guard added on the left of the existing orange guard. 

It can be fastened to the existing guard or be anchored on the shaft like the existing guard. It only needs to be about 3" wide to prevent the line from snagging, and stands between the fence and the end of the moving line. For 2" high grass the guard needs to extend 2" below the disk swept out by the moving line. In use, the line would just skim the surface of the guard, and the guard would skim the fence surface. The guard bottom edge needs to be rounded to avoid snagging the ground.

I recommend making the [several?] prototypes out of cardboard and the final version out of sheet metal. When viewed horizontally the guard has the shape of an L if its anchored to the drive shaft.


----------



## reds_21

thanks for the help but lets make this a little more practical. i dont exactly have a sheet metal shop in my back yard to start making any of these "jigs".

Im hoping for some help that any joe that owns a home can do to better this process of cutting by a fence without using a weed eater..................string weed eater at that


----------



## Bushman

Modify the fence so the string goes under it.
Use heavier line
Create a mulch bed along fence.
Use edge of mower to push fence back while mowing then let it "spring" back after you have passed this will help with most of it.
Drill 2 small holes in the edge of your weed whip spool and attatch heavy duty zip ties. You can purchase a lot for next to nothing. When it gets worn down it's easier to zip a new one on.
Spray a fine line of herbicide directly under fence. If you do it right there is only a thin line of brown. Repeated applications will evenyually render it to a thin line of dirt that is not as noticeable.
I have other ideas but they include wood and saws and you probably don't have a woodshop in your backyard. I do like yoyzits idea though. It is very practical if you don't overthink it. Just Sayin


----------



## Yoyizit

Maybe somebody makes an aftermarket guard for fence trimming.


----------



## tpolk

it will never look finished since growth from other side will always be sticking thru.


----------



## gma2rjc

I had the same problem when I moved into my house in '97. We have almost an acre and there is a chain link fence all the way around. 

We tried several methods to keep the weeds & grass out of the fence. 

You said you don't want to use weed killer because of the ugly dead weeds, but it's only like that the first time you spray. Once they're dead, you pull them out or weed whack them. After that, you spray once in the spring when the weeds are starting to grow and one more time in the summer. It's not hard to do and it's not going to look as bad as you think. Just do it on a day when there is no wind or breezes. I've been doing it this way for almost 13 years. 

Barb


----------



## Snav

You could line the base of your fence with wood garden ties - they're 4x4 size but the corners are rounded, they're rough-cut and sold in garden centers - This time of year is ideal to find them cheaply. Last time I bought them they were cheaper than studs.

Get some 9" yard nails - a sledge - the garden ties - and whack them into place.


----------



## whataboutj

Could you just turn the trimmer as if you are using it to edge? Wouldn't that put the bottom of the string head towards the fence and allow you to get close without chewing up the string? I may be off base on my thoughts but seems like that would work
J


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I put a 2'-5' garden along each fence & used brick to edge it
No more edging, weed wacking
I just put one wheel of the lawn mower on the brick & mow the lawn
On the chain link fence that borders the woods I'm installing a cement paver walkway along the fence on the wood's side


----------



## reds_21

hmmmmm, i 'spose i could take a shot at the grass killer spray. right now, my grass is getting very long on both sides of the fence so something has to be done. like int he corners of the fence where it takes a 90 degree turn, thats the worst. mainly because i cant get the mower or a weed wacker in there. but the grass is only high and in bunches around each fence pole. in between the poles i am able to push the push mower under neath

right now i think im going to have trim the grass out with garden scissors, (only way to "fine tune" the grass growth). then spray


----------



## gma2rjc

That sounds like a good plan. BTW, make sure you buy the weed killer in a concentrate. You'll get a lot more for your money.


----------



## boman47k

Where possible use your foot to push fence back a little between posts (few inches). Tilt the weedeater at the posts.


----------



## Snav

I asked my Dad how he keeps the grass cut along his chain fence (it always looks nice and tidy - but they don't have a fence guard of any type) - he said he uses a hedge trimmer like this: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053, not a weed whacker.

I works, though, apparently!


----------



## Durt Ferguson

Snav said:


> I asked my Dad how he keeps the grass cut along his chain fence (it always looks nice and tidy - but they don't have a fence guard of any type) - he said he uses a hedge trimmer like this: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053, not a weed whacker.
> 
> I works, though, apparently!



Does he have the chain link fence going all the way to the ground, or cut off at the desired grass level?


----------



## whataboutj

Snav said:


> I asked my Dad how he keeps the grass cut along his chain fence (it always looks nice and tidy - but they don't have a fence guard of any type) - he said he uses a hedge trimmer like this: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053, not a weed whacker.
> 
> I works, though, apparently!


He uses a hedge trimmer to cut the grass by the fence? WOW that is dedication. I just got the B&D Hedge Hog to trim my hedges - I never thought about using it on grass. Does he get down on his knees to do it?


----------



## reds_21

yeah, im still in favor of the grass killer route :biggrin:


----------



## Thunder Chicken

Mulch it with a strip of crusher fines to a width of a few inches on either side of the fence. This should keep down 90% or more of the weeds, and an annual walk-around with weed killer should take care of the rest. No whacking needed.


----------



## Blondesense

Old thread
New spam


----------

